# Tony Chachere's Injectable Marinade



## ozark rt (Nov 17, 2007)

Have any of you used Tony Chachere's Praline Honey Ham injectable marinade? Pros/cons? I've yet to buy anything that they make I did not like but thought I would ask you gurus before trying. Thanks


----------

